# 3D Fernseher



## Wolfmania (27. April 2010)

Hat jemand schon den neuen 3D-Fernseher testen können (Samsung)? Ich leider noch nicht - aber bin auf der High End Messe in München in 10 Tagen, da gibt es auch eine Präsentation – sehr spannend !


----------



## Bloodletting (28. April 2010)

Wie ich diese Takti-Beiträge vermisst habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wie ich diese Takti-Beiträge vermisst habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry den Satz versteh ich nicht.


----------

